# Painful cramps after IUI



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Just had my first go at IUI today and I was told I would have slight cramping afterwards, funny funny I have very experienced pain like this before, going to take some paracetamol to see if eases pain if not going to ring my doctor out.  Has anyone had pain like this after IUI insemination, any tips or advice welcome.  Thank you.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Skippy

I had some spasms after my basting but not any cramps or pains.  Does your clinic have an out of hours number which you can ring to get some advice?  If so I would call them.  Hope you feel better soon, sorry I know this hasn't been much help really.

Good luck

Jane xx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi there Skippy

I had IUI yesterday, and have been having some spasms/twinges most of today. Was told that I might get cramps and to take Paracetamol to ease any discomfort but NOT ibuprofen or nurofen or anything else like that. Like Jane suggested, may be worth a word with the clinic, just to put your mind at rest, but like I say, I was told I might get cramps, so hopefully this is just normal and will pass quickly. 

Take care of you.

Emma.x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi skippy.  I had proper contractions after my iui last week, resulting in an out of hours call to my consul.  He assured me it wont affect the out come and can happen it is to do with the volume of liquid they put in.  Paracetamol is fine and just take it easy.  Mine went after one night only to be replaced by af pains 3 days later.  The worrying never stops!!

good luck
strawbs xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

On my 2nd IUI I had painful cramps which eased after 24 hours. I didn't take anything but I did have a hot water bottle on my tummy for a bit


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi,
I had my 1st IUI 3 days ago and have had constant period pain since. Am also feeling exhausted, which is not like me at all.

Is quite worrying to have these cramps all the time but I am glad to hear I am not alone. I've been on clomid and had these crampy feelings during the clomid so I thought it was that.

Good luck to you all
Mable


----------

